# Nissan Primera Diesel not starting



## mickaa23 (May 31, 2012)

I have a Nissan Primera Diesel Estate, 2.2 DCI, 54 plate (2005)
I have only had a few weeks and the rev counter kept jumping and sometime making the car want to stall, and on the odd time its as if you have gone from 1st to 6th gear in one change and you have no power, i have been reading loads of forums and 99% off them have said that it is the SCV (suction control valve) valve, but last night i drove 20miles fine, left the car for about 3 hours came back to it and it just wouldn't start, was turning over fine, everything in the car was working ie sat nav, radio, lights, 
So just seeing if anybody out there thinks it is this or it might be something else,
Cheers
Mick


----------

